
Self promotion of our ideas and side projects should be celebrated - manabovethesky
www.nextcept.com is a place to talk about yourself, what you’re building, and it offers a honest method for finding others to work with.
======
malux85
Invalid ZIP

so what if I'm not in the US? (I'm in London)

I put in a random number just to get in. Now it says I'm in Austin Texas.

Then I saw "All searches are based on your location"

so I quit

~~~
manabovethesky
Well, I could understand that. I’d say the “all searches” should be changed to
- “optional sort by location”. We’ll be adding international support soon.
Thanks for checking it out and if you want to try again you should be fine
with using a zip code other than your own for the time being.

~~~
malux85
Ah shoot - the wording made me think it was not going to work for me.

I love the idea, have bookmarked

~~~
manabovethesky
Very cool. We’re going to be adding the job posting piece in the next couple
of weeks. We’ve been focused on the network and the functions to help people
find each other. If you’re signed in, you can go from question to question and
seeing people’s answers. It’s pretty cool how it works. We had the idea but we
weren’t sure what it would be like. Once you find an answer you appreciate,
you can then learn about the person, jump to others, etc.

